# 2.5 N/A to RS3 Turbo



## KurKurKurK (Aug 23, 2019)

I have a 2.5 jetta, i was wondering if i could bolt up a RS3 header/turbo/exhaust system to the N/A 2.5, but apparently the head studs for the manifold are a different pattern, i was wondering if a RS3 Top End could bolt up to The Jetta 2.5 Block and build off of that? Anyone have any knowledge?


----------



## nomnomcarrots (Aug 15, 2018)

Did you ever find any information on this? The Audi 2.5 TFSI and VW 2.5 20v have quite a bit in common. While this might not have been cost effective a decade ago when the Rabbit first came out, I'm wondering if this might be easier today. 

Or this is impossible. But I haven't found any proof that it's not possible yet. Just a lot of people saying it's a dumb idea. 

Cheers! Hopefully something comes up!


----------



## Drakama (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't know too much, but I know the rs3 crank can be put in the 2.5, it's 8 bolt flywheel and forged I believe. For the turbo I would just get a manifold/have one made. Pretty sure the rs3 is direct injection and other stuff that would be even more work. IE has rods and pistons. They also can make cams but you'll have to talk to them directly. Their intake manifold is a also a must of you have electric power steering. Let's you go to ~8k rpm and gain 50 hp n/a. Stock engine is like a vr6 in that it can handle ab 400 hp stock block. The front engine Porsche guys use them a fair bit for engine swaps. Fun fact a Gallardo exhaust header bolts up to the 2.5. I'd say start with the intake and exhaust manifold and build a kit from there. The 2.5 is actually a pretty good engine.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

If you're serious contact Josh at NLS and you will have a 2.5 with boost.

https://www.facebook.com/nothingleavesstock/


----------



## Meris Grabic (Feb 22, 2021)

brian81 said:


> If you're serious contact Josh at NLS and you will have a 2.5 with boost.
> 
> Nothing Leaves Stock


Brian I love you that man lives 20 mins away from me


----------

